# MiXXED Overlay Opinions



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Red tail lights look a lot better than the smoked and especially on your car cause it's red. It gives the tail lights and rear end a clean uniform look.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I've got the smoke. Not sure how much I like it, maybe if the tail lights were totally covered by the film I'd like it better.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Wouldn't the red fog light overlays be illegal in most states? I know in Florida it is illegal to have blue or red lights on the front of your car. Think the actual wording is if the person directly in front of your car can see the red/blue lights on the exterior of the vehicle then they aren't legal.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Austin9991 said:


> Wouldn't the red fog light overlays be illegal in most states? I know in Florida it is illegal to have blue or red lights on the front of your car. Think the actual wording is if the person directly in front of your car can see the red/blue lights on the exterior of the vehicle then they aren't legal.


I guess I'll just start tailgating everyone so they can't see it. haha.

I was initially leaning towards the yellow fogs cause they are brighter so i'll just go with them.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> Red tail lights look a lot better than the smoked and especially on your car cause it's red. It gives the tail lights and rear end a clean uniform look.


Thanks, I was leaning toward the red at first as well...figured the red would make it uniform like you said, but smoke would give it a good contrast and go well with my "blackout"


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> I've got the smoke. Not sure how much I like it, maybe if the tail lights were totally covered by the film I'd like it better.


Hmm, not sure I am a fan either; they don't look as 'smoked' as I thought.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was more a fan of uniform look of red. Yellow fogs is better in fog than white and red. 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Red forward facing lights from my understanding are illegal in all states on public roads. The red overlays are primarily for show, rather than use, as one night I turned my headlights off driving down my street with just the fogs on, and due to the color red, the light output was hilariously dismal. If you want to actually use your fogs, I suggest going with the yellow.

As for the tail light overlays, the red will make a more uniform look; where as the smoke will give you contrast. The smoke we use can be a bit dark, however it is not illegal (or at least here in California, home of strict laws). I've had my tails fully smoked for the past 3 months with cops behind me at every time of the day with no issue.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Red light is used by military and cops but it's only intended to light up a small area w/o loosing your night vision. Trying to use it to actually drive w/o night vision tech will be difficult. It's kinda worse than using the NCIS crime scene black light 16k HIDs to drive as our eyes don't see that color as bright light at night. You will be out driving your lights after 20-30 mph possibly. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys; I ordered the yellow fogs and the red overlays. I'll see how I like em and worse case scenario, I wasted 10, 15 or 25 bucks (not sure how the would take a return). 

I'll try and pop some photos up when they come in either here or on my build thread but maybe some of you know my photo uploading ability is non existant (Android to Mac transfer and site issues).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Thanks for the input guys; I ordered the yellow fogs and the red overlays. I'll see how I like em and worse case scenario, I wasted 10, 15 or 25 bucks (not sure how the would take a return).
> 
> I'll try and pop some photos up when they come in either here or on my build thread but maybe some of you know my photo uploading ability is non existant (Android to Mac transfer and site issues).


You can always resell if you do not peel and apply them to the vehicle if you have 2nd thoughts once it arrives. Quick tip on the rear overlays, is the trunk overlays are reverse sides on the sheets. You will have left brake and right trunk on one roll and right brake and left trunk on the other unless that has changed. Pay attention to the trunk ones and the angle they are cut to see what I mean by reverse sides of the sheets before you apply them. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Red light is used by military and cops but it's only intended to light up a small area w/o loosing your night vision. Trying to use it to actually drive w/o night vision tech will be difficult. It's kinda worse than using the NCIS crime scene black light 16k HIDs to drive as our eyes don't see that color as bright light at night. You will be out driving your lights after 20-30 mph possibly.


Incorrect. Red is primarily used by Ambulances, Firefighters, and Cops as it signals that it is an emergency vehicle. And blue dictates that the vehicle contains lethal force (Gun), which is why it is mainly used by cops.



cdb09007 said:


> Thanks for the input guys; I ordered the yellow fogs and the red overlays. I'll see how I like em and worse case scenario, I wasted 10, 15 or 25 bucks (not sure how the would take a return).
> 
> I'll try and pop some photos up when they come in either here or on my build thread but maybe some of you know my photo uploading ability is non existant (Android to Mac transfer and site issues).


I know we have both of those in stock, I'll print out your shipping label today and get it boxed up and sent out.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Smurf, appreciate it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Forgot to post back in here. I was able to get your overlays dropped off at usps around 2-3pm, they should arrive tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks, I wont be back until Monday, got me a Tough Mudder out near Buffalo this weekend. I'll pop em on Monday night probably.


----------

